# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Precio de maiz blanco gigante del cusco

## Henry James

Estimados amigos del foro:  
Quisiera saber quién publica los precios, dónde, y a qué hora cada día referente al maiz blanco gigante del Cusco. Favor envíeme acceso a dicha información del mercado nacional.  
Les agradezco de antemano por vuestra ayuda de información.  
Saludos cordiales,  
Ing. Henry J. Chávez Flores 
Lima - Perú. 
Tel: 332-2028 
Cel: 99337-0217 
E-Mail: hjchavez_flores@consultant.comTemas similares: Busco productores de maíz gigante del Cusco Artículo: Exportaciones de maíz blanco gigante a la Unión Europea aumentaron 27% entre enero y setiembre maiz gigante del Cusco maiz gigante del Cusco Maiz blanco gigante cusco logra mayores fortalezas para ingresar a los mercados internacionales

----------

